# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  A jane me te mira Bjondet a Brunet?

## prizrenasi_30

Pershendetje nga Prizreni.

Se pari, shyqyr qe po perfundon vera se na kan çmend femrat me minifunde e bluza te hapura, rroba te ngushta, te tejdukshme, etj.

Kam nje pyetje: A ju duken me te mira Bjondet a Brunet?

Une mendoj se Brunet jane me terheqese dhe sic thote populli "Rrushi i zi eshte me i embel"

Ja dhe nje foto qe e deshmon kete qe po them!

----------


## A.LePuLush

Hahahaha

Populli mos e ka pasur me ndonje rrush tjeter te zi.  :perqeshje:  


Me te mira jane ato qe thua ti prizren  :perqeshje:

----------


## safinator

Ngjyra flokeve nuk eshte e rendesishme.

----------


## El0na

Keto tema fare mire i diskutonin Shqiptaret e viteve 50 . Sot per 20 min. behesh bjonde , brune e flokekuqe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

Pseeee cfar i mungon kesej qe eshte biondin...?

----------


## El0na



----------


## A.LePuLush

> 


se beri e se qeni sjane njesoj.

----------


## All Inclusive

> Pershendetje nga Prizreni.
> 
> Se pari, shyqyr qe po perfundon vera se na kan çmend femrat me minifunde e bluza te hapura, rroba te ngushta, te tejdukshme, etj.
> 
> Kam nje pyetje: A ju duken me te mira Bjondet a Brunet?
> 
> Une mendoj se Brunet jane me terheqese dhe sic thote populli "Rrushi i zi eshte me i embel"
> 
> Ja dhe nje foto qe e deshmon kete qe po them!



mu me shum me jep shije rrushi i bardh.....  :u shkriva:

----------


## Linda5

Ore ju te rrushit :ngerdheshje:  rendsi ka shija,dhe jo ngjyra :perqeshje:

----------


## El0na

> Ore ju te rrushit rendsi ka shija,dhe jo ngjyra


 :ngerdheshje:  te lumte Linda

----------


## mia@

Tani i nderrojne ngjyrat e flokut sipas stines. Nuk ka me te prera o bionde, o brune,... etj.

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Keto tema fare mire i diskutonin Shqiptaret e viteve 50 . Sot per 20 min. behesh bjonde , brune e flokekuqe


E kam fjalen per ato natyrale. 

Femra dallohet pak a shume cfare tipi eshte edhe nese i ngjyros floket.

----------


## the admiral

> *A jane me te mira Bjondet a Brunet?*


nuk kam ndonje preference. shoh gjera te tjera e jo ngjyren e flokeve tek nje femer.

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Pseeee cfar i mungon kesej qe eshte biondin...?


Uf! E bukur qenka!

----------


## e panjohura

Kujt nuk i pelqen kjo biondin,drejt e tek oftomologu... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

> Kujt nuk i pelqen kjo biondin,drejt e tek oftomologu...


marashallah,per na leshi kokes s'paska te share goca!

----------


## MARGUS

> Pershendetje nga Prizreni.
> 
> Se pari, shyqyr qe po perfundon vera se na kan çmend femrat me minifunde e bluza te hapura, rroba te ngushta, te tejdukshme, etj.
> 
> Kam nje pyetje: A ju duken me te mira Bjondet a Brunet?
> 
> Une mendoj se Brunet jane me terheqese dhe sic thote populli "Rrushi i zi eshte me i embel"
> 
> Ja dhe nje foto qe e deshmon kete qe po them!


Prizreni ka kaluar koha   "bardh e zi"

----------


## the admiral

> Kujt nuk i pelqen kjo biondin,drejt e tek oftomologu...


e bukur t'i themi ne kesaj??? mos e thua ngaqe e njeh personalisht se nga fotoja asgje nuk shihet? lol.
mund te kete celulite (nder gjerat qe urrej me shume tek femrat), mund te kete by**en si nje tv flat screen, xhoksin mund ta kete lene ne shtepi, mund te jete e gjate 1.30 e te peshoje 70kg...

----------


## All Inclusive

me bjondina ska be

----------


## 2043

Femren nuk e ben me terheqese ngjyra e leshit, por intelekti qe zoteron .  :shkelje syri:

----------

